# Hello!



## Screwtop (Sep 1, 2018)

I literally have no clue what I am doing, so if I do something wrong, let me know.

Hi! My name is Ethan, and I am a fifteen year old home-schooled kid from Carter county Kentucky. I really like bottles. This is obviously the reason I joined. I want to learn some things about bottles that I own, bottles that I want to own, and just absorb as much knowledge as possible. I know that there are a lot of wise and knowledgeable people out there waiting to answer my questions. I will also be posting questions about insulators, and curious knick-knacks that I have found over the years. 

I'll be seeing you!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 1, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey Ethan,
Welcome. Pretty cool that you are getting an early start at collecting. I didn't start til I was in my thirties!
Best of luck, Bob


----------



## sandchip (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey Ethan, glad to have you on board.  I was 14 when I started collecting bottles and boy, did something click that day.  I'm 58 now and still have bottles on the  brain every waking moment.  We look forward to seeing what you've found and will be glad to help any way that we can.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 2, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!  

It's been a long time since we had someone under 18 on here. I think I started here when I was 16.

Your last line amuses me: ".... I've found over the years", Mr. 15!


----------



## American Pontil (Sep 5, 2018)

Ethan, started at 14 and obviously still going.  Some of my fondest memories are digging bottles at that age.  I encourage you to dig as much as possible, but don't go around looking for surface dumps.  I wasted too much time doing that when I could have been digging privies.  At 15, you are at the perfect age to bang on the doors of old houses and ask if you can probe their back yard for hidden privies.  Since you are 15 they will probably say yes, as opposed to calling the police if it was me.  Tell them you will share your finds with them and you will clean up everything like you were never there.  Bring tarp to dump the dirt.  Save the sod to cover the top of the hole.
Curt


----------



## sandchip (Sep 5, 2018)

American Pontil said:


> Ethan, started at 14 and obviously still going.  Some of my fondest memories are digging bottles at that age.  I encourage you to dig as much as possible, but don't go around looking for surface dumps.  I wasted too much time doing that when I could have been digging privies.  At 15, you are at the perfect age to bang on the doors of old houses and ask if you can probe their back yard for hidden privies.  Since you are 15 they will probably say yes, as opposed to calling the police if it was me.  Tell them you will share your finds with them and you will clean up everything like you were never there.  Bring tarp to dump the dirt.  Save the sod to cover the top of the hole.
> Curt



Amen everything you said.


----------

